# Car repair



## WASH (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a chevy s-10 1995 thats losing acceleration


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

With all that detail that you have given, it could be anything from a bad piston to not pushing the gas enough going up a hill.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going with the gas pedal thing. If not that, the ball and chain hooked to the back bumper.


----------



## WASH (Mar 19, 2012)

*Chevy*

No its not the gas pedal


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Needs a tune up, dirty fuel or air filter, plugged up catilitic converter. All simple DIY things to do.
Since you did not list anything you have tryed were all going to have to guess.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

WASH said:


> No its not the gas pedal


That's good. Now we're getting somewhere!


----------



## WASH (Mar 19, 2012)

i cleaned the cat-converter and it was driving good i was about to change the filter that is on the gas line. it has a new fuel pump and air filter


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Low air in the tires and wheel bearing seizing up, oh and get your foot off the break peddle while driving.:thumbsup:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

too little info.
would also need engine size. specific symptoms about when/how much/what type of accelleration is applied. the more info you can supply, the better.

have you tried s10forums.com ? They can be rude, but are about the biggest one out there if I recall.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You "cleaned" the catalytic converter? Huh?? Maybe you contaminated it and killed which could cause major backpressure.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> You "cleaned" the catalytic converter? Huh?? Maybe you contaminated it and killed which could cause major backpressure.


Agree. How does one CLEAN a catalytic converter? I had a 1985 S-10 that would do this, and I mean, I could go from 65 mph to no more than 20 mph, with it floored. Plugged catalytic converter in my case.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> Agree. How does one CLEAN a catalytic converter? I had a 1985 S-10 that would do this, and I mean, I could go from 65 mph to no more than 20 mph, with it floored. Plugged catalytic converter in my case.


+1

There is no "cleaning" of the catalytic converter that I have ever seen.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree- as soon as we find out how to clean a cat, lemme know.........I still have my original one on my 87 sunbird, and Im sure its time to clean it.......


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you changed your blinker fluid and rotated the air in your tires?


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Now I have heard people say they have "cleaned them out" by gutting them, but never actually cleaned it out


----------



## edselsouth1 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Car repair...*

My cats don't like to be cleaned........and I've got the scratches to prove it!!! LOL


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, thread's morphing, but its saturday night, and what the heck- my cat has fleas and i had to spray the whole house and give it Revolution in the back of its neck. 1st time ever the cat had fleas. Warmest march/April in 120 years. Fleas like that.

I meant my CAT (like in meow), not cat as in catalytic converter.....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

DexterII said:


> If not that, the ball and chain hooked to the back bumper.


come on now, lets be realistic. i really doubt he has his wife hooked to the back bumper.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

bbo said:


> have you tried s10forums.com ? They can be rude, but are about the biggest one out there if I recall.


I was pretty active on that site when I had my S-15. You can imagine we got pretty sarcastic when someone like this would post...

And I know exactly why the OP has a problem. Something is wrong with his truck. In order to having something not wrong, he will have to fix it. 

There you go.

/thread


----------

